# Saltwater bowfishing ?



## BDD (May 25, 2010)

What's the law on shooting saltwater fish with a bow ?


----------



## captainhook (May 25, 2010)

I wouldn't imagine there are going to be a lot of inshore fish you will be allowed to shoot/gig. The salt environment will not be friendly to your equipment.


----------



## Felton (May 25, 2010)

Its legal. If I remember correctley we are one of the only states you can shoot redfish. Good luck on guessing if they are in the slot limit.


----------



## BDD (May 25, 2010)

I was actually thing about Triple Tail,  we have seen some recently that I think I could hit.
And then every once in a while a nice Cobia will swim by the boat. I wouldn't even
 consider Reds because of the slot, although it would be fun to go after them when they're tailing.

 It would be nice to see it in writing before trying it, cause it's not worth the fine if it's illegal


----------



## G Duck (May 25, 2010)

I know a guy last year that shot some TT with his bow. I think it is a grey area. I think that you would be able to tell if he is big enough.


----------



## earl (May 25, 2010)

Bowfishing could put a whole new spin on shark rodeos. Coooooooool


----------



## oldenred (May 25, 2010)

call a game warden.... there is nothing about saltwater bowfishing in the regs just freshwater and then you can only shoot nongamefish. don't lte the warden give his opinion, he needs to give referance to the reg that covers it


----------



## huntindawg (May 25, 2010)

Man, if you ever decide to shoot a cobia, make sure you have a video running please.  I would love to see a 40 pound cobe get stuck.  I guarantee you that you wouldn't want to have that string tied to your bow.


----------



## sea trout (May 25, 2010)

seems familiar that i've seen folks bowfishin for stingrays on television......but i don't know where they were at.


----------



## Felton (May 27, 2010)

The nongamefish I think is what allows refish to be shot with a bow. As a matter of fact I bet you could shoot all saltwater fish as long as it was of legal size. 

According to this article GA has no saltwater gamefish.

Now that you say it I have a gator set up that would be awsome to shoot a Cobia with.  HMMM you got me thinkin. Might want to tie a security line to my bouy.


----------



## sea trout (May 28, 2010)

correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't every saltwater fish thats in the ga fishing regs with a size limit and creel limit considered a gamefish???
fish like sting ray, gar, mullet, lady fish would not be a game fish???? this is what i've thought .....but never really known...
Felton, are you a gator hunter too??!!


----------



## seaweaver (May 28, 2010)

No. It's that extra designation that allows the progressive regulators to attach an extra tax to it to fund more flawed scientific studies.
Jeff young let the cat out of the bag on Red Fish Back in the Red Fish Crisis threads...It's also the reason why there is no mention of it in the SW regs. (Shhhh... the hordes of fish being killed(snort) and state money lost....) 

cw


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 28, 2010)

Next year we will be selling Saltwater Archery License, change the limit on reds to 1 per person with a $50 tag required.

Of course only people who's initials are "Chris Weaver" are required to purchase the license and tag and adhere to the limit. 

BTW, don't tell him. He'll believe it hook, line and sinker!.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 28, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Next year _*we *_will be selling Saltwater Archery License,



Interesting word choice there.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 28, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Interesting word choice there.



Intentional choice of words. After all, if you'll believe the first part you shouldn't have any problem believing that me and the grandkids are selling them out of a lemonade stand!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 28, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Intentional choice of words. After all, if you'll believe the first part you shouldn't have any problem believing that me and the grandkids are selling them out of a lemonade stand!



I see.  But....isn't one of your goals to have people take you seriously on saltwater conservation matters?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 28, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I see.  But....isn't one of your goals to have people take you seriously on saltwater conservation matters?



I am a multifaceted individual. Beginning with post #12 this thread angled sharply away from anything serious.

What is your goal?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 28, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I am a multifaceted individual. Beginning with post #12 this thread angled sharply away from anything serious.




Carry on then.


----------



## Felton (May 30, 2010)

> Felton, are you a gator hunter too??!!



Yes I am. I help a licensed trapper catch gators. I should get drawn to go in the river this year.


----------

